
Descubriendo Erlang - elbrujohalcon
https://medium.com/erlang-battleground/descubriendo-erlang-12b45a1463e9
======
gus_massa
This looks on-topic, but this forum is in English, so most post in other
languages are ignored or flagged, unless they are very good and there is no
equivalent information available in English. Try to make and post a
translation of this in English.

